# Central Illinois Area



## reno9499 (May 5, 2015)

Anyone still finding any fresh Morels in Central Illinois area? If so what county?


----------



## shroomit (Oct 17, 2012)

My places are done in Fulton & Peoria Counties


----------



## rdbrds (Apr 8, 2013)

had been finding greys until earlier in the week in tazewell county! Still founud a nice mess yesterday of yellows, very hot in the timber.. one final walk in the morning!!


----------

